

The case against killer robots, from a guy actually working on AI - psbp
http://fusion.net/story/54583/the-case-against-killer-robots-from-a-guy-actually-building-ai/

======
lkbm
My take on "AI will replace us!" is generally "well, yeah, that's what it's
for." And not just this job and that job, but wholesale replacement.
Neanderthals are gone. If the same happens with homo sapians because we make
something better, that's great.

